# tanong



## Qcumber

Are these sentences correct?

1) Nagtanóng ang títser ng [nang] pangálan ng [nang] haláman sa bágong estudyánte.
= The teacher asked the new student the name of the plant. 

2) Itinanóng niyá ang pangálan sa kanyá.
= He asked him the name.

3) Tinanóng niyá ng pangálan nitó ang bágong estudyánte.
= He asked its name the new student. 

4) Síno ang tinanóng niyá ang pangálan nitó?
= To whom did he ask its name?

5) Kaníno nagtanóng siyá ng pangálan?
= To whom did he ask the name?


----------



## endl3ss

Qcumber said:


> Are these sentences correct?
> 
> 1) Nagtanóng ang títser ng [nang] pangálan ng [nang] haláman sa bágong estudyánte.
> = The teacher asked the new student the name of the plant.
> 
> 2) Itinanóng niyá ang pangálan sa kanyá.
> = He asked him the name.
> 
> 3) Tinanóng niyá ng pangálan nitó ang bágong estudyánte.
> = He asked its name the new student.
> 
> 4) Síno ang tinanóng niyá ang pangálan nitó?
> = To whom did he ask its name?
> 
> 5) Kaníno nagtanóng siyá ng pangálan?
> = To whom did he ask the name?




 1) You can also say: "Tinanong ng Guro ang bagong estudyante kung anong pangalan ng halaman" 

Cause the teacher is asking...
Guro==titser
= The teacher asked the new student the name of the plant. 

2) Itinanóng niyá kung anong pangalan nito.
= He asked him the name.

3) Itinanong niya kung anong pangalan nito sa bagong estudyante.
= He asked its name to the new student. 

4) Kanino niya itinanong ang pangalan nito?
= To whom did he ask its name?

5) Kanino siya nagtanong ng pangalan?
= To whom did he ask the name?

There you go I corrected your tagalog...Happy New Year...!


----------



## Qcumber

endl3ss said:


> 1) Tinanong ng Guro ang bagong estudyante kung anong pangalan ng halaman.


Thanks a lot. Happy 2007 to you, too.
Yes, I know this structure. What I was interested in was the _sa_ phrase.


----------

